# Dream Film Adaptions



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2011)

Let me start by acknowledging that this thread has been done to death. Allow me to add that I don't care.

Now then, you know the gist of it, list anything; cartoon, comic, manga, etc; that you wish would obtain a film adaption. This is regardless of if you think it would be a good one or not. I'll start by saying that I think a trilogy covering the Full Metal Alchemist series would could be phenomenal. I also think that Kim Possible and American Dragon Jake Long movies would be interesting as well.


----------



## Koi (Jul 3, 2011)

*THE GIVER*.

It's one of the best dystopian novels out there, IMO, and it's not something that would be too complicated to film.  Not a ton of special effects, only a handful of major characters, etc.  I'd love for someone like Ian McKellen to play the Giver, but I have no idea who would be Jonas, or the father and mother.  It's a YA novel, sure, but it's pretty damn heavy.  Probably not even something I'd market to a YA audience, honesty.  

I remember hearing a few years ago that there was an adaptation in the works but it's probably just stuck in development hell.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2011)

Dresden Files 
Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 3, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Dresden Files*
> Fullmetal Alchemist



There was the short lived Sci-fi channel tv series.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> There was the short lived Sci-fi channel tv series.



That one was okay, wasn't really a good adaptation of the Dresden mythos, though. 

A movie or an HBO series could rectify that.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 3, 2011)

Sanctuary by William Faulkner

I think it's pretty straightforward and could work.

Child of God would also be another one that would be really interesting.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Let me start by acknowledging that this thread has been done to death. Allow me to add that I don't care.
> 
> Now then, you know the gist of it, list anything; cartoon, comic, manga, etc; that you wish would obtain a film adaption. This is regardless of if you think it would be a good one or not. *I'll start by saying that I think a trilogy covering the Full Metal Alchemist series would could be phenomenal.* I also think that Kim Possible and American Dragon Jake Long movies would be interesting as well.



Fucking this!


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 3, 2011)

Personally I never want to see a live action Fullmetal Alchemist or One Piece movie. I just don't think they will transfer well. One Piece more than FMA for obvious reasons.

I would like to see a Wolverine movie thats rated R and willing to take a chance. Same with Deadpool, not the same old same old stuff. Then set it all up for an X-Force movie . Made by Marvel, so its never gonna happen.


----------



## Slice (Jul 3, 2011)

Up until the fourth book i would have said "The Dark Tower" by Stephen King.
But after the 5th to 7th came out i am no longer sure i would want that since it would only remind me of the things i hated in these.


----------



## Detective (Jul 3, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> That one was okay, wasn't really a good adaptation of the Dresden mythos, though.
> 
> A movie or an HBO series could rectify that.



A serious movie franchise would be amazing. Butcher's Dresden Files would essentially fill the huge void that will be left by the conclusion of the Potter series later this month. But in my opinion, Dresden, if done properly, would have an even bigger impact than Potter. It's geared towards a more mature audience, has way more mythology and background history to expand, and the sheer quality of characters and action/adventure in each installment of the book series would push it over the top.

However I think the reason a film series for Dresden hasn't been procured yet, is because the company behind the ill fated TV series still has a year or so left on the rights to produce. However, I don't doubt they will eventually adapt Dresden for the silverscreen. Especially when the novels will eventually have 21 books + an Apocalyptic Ending Trilogy to pull material from.

P.S: Dresden Files 13: Ghost Story is coming out on the 26th of this month. Is your body ready!?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2011)

I would love to see another theatrical take on Avatar: The Last Airbender. We all know it could be done so well.


----------



## Darth (Jul 4, 2011)

DUNE

Yeah I said it.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 4, 2011)

The existing Dune movie is AWESOME.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 4, 2011)

The existing Dune movie is awful.

Mini-series is pretty nice.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 4, 2011)

That is exactly the opposite of true.


----------



## Spica (Jul 4, 2011)

I like how an HBO series is a category of its own.

Anyway, I would want Phenomena as a film-trilogy.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 4, 2011)

I think Transmetropolitan could be a great Showtime or HBO series. Maybe even a movie. 

But they cant pull a daredevil and try to get an all star cast, it should be unknowns or low profile people who can really act and wont overshadow the show.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2011)

A Planetary tv series that is accurate to the comics would be great.

I would also really like a animated adaptation of Morrison's Batman run, continuity be damned by all the newbies.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 4, 2011)

i have been dying for a World War Z movie and I know the scripts locations etc are still ongoing and Brad Pitt has signed in but the wait is UNBEARABLE


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 4, 2011)

a Big Budget Halo Movie Needs To happen


----------



## Jing (Jul 4, 2011)

Koi said:


> *THE GIVER*.
> 
> It's one of the best dystopian novels out there, IMO, and it's not something that would be too complicated to film.  Not a ton of special effects, only a handful of major characters, etc.  I'd love for someone like Ian McKellen to play the Giver, but I have no idea who would be Jonas, or the father and mother.  It's a YA novel, sure, but it's pretty damn heavy.  Probably not even something I'd market to a YA audience, honesty.
> 
> I remember hearing a few years ago that there was an adaptation in the works but it's probably just stuck in development hell.



This. I read the book in middle school, and I didn't really get it. Then I read it again in Sophomore year in high school, and I loved it. Why they havent made it into a movie or a mini series is beyond me.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh man, I remember our teacher read that to us in 5th grade but I forgot about it. That'd be a brilliant film.


----------



## Jena (Jul 5, 2011)

Koi said:


> *THE GIVER*.
> 
> It's one of the best dystopian novels out there, IMO, and it's not something that would be too complicated to film.  Not a ton of special effects, only a handful of major characters, etc.  I'd love for someone like Ian McKellen to play the Giver, but I have no idea who would be Jonas, or the father and mother.  It's a YA novel, sure, but it's pretty damn heavy.  Probably not even something I'd market to a YA audience, honesty.
> 
> I remember hearing a few years ago that there was an adaptation in the works but it's probably just stuck in development hell.



Seriously. This movie would be really easy to do, too. It could even be like an HBO or Lifetime movie or something.



Stunna said:


> I would love to see another theatrical take on Avatar: The Last Airbender. We all know it could be done so well.


Only if it's animated. 

I think it's too late to hope for a Golden Compass adaptation that doesn't completely crap on the source material, so piss on that.

What about the Uglies book series? I'm surprised it hasn't already been done. I know that there was talks about it a few years ago, but I haven't heard anything lately. To be honest, the books progressively got worse as they went on IMO, but it would still be nice to see it brought to the big screen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

Mistborn would make a good movie


----------



## Shade (Jul 5, 2011)

To everyone who wants a The Giver movie, it's happening: 

I'd like to see them tackle the Tales of the Otori series, if not through film, then a TV series.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2011)

*Kafka on the Shore* and _Hard Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_ both by Haruki Murakami

they probably wouldn't work but if done right it would be incredible.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

A Mass Effect film would be pretty awesome. Although the game is already pretty cinematic in presentation. Also, a really good Warcraft film, preferably based off of either Tides of Darkness or The Last Guardian.


----------



## Jena (Jul 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> A Mass Effect film would be pretty awesome. Although the game is already pretty cinematic in presentation. Also, a really good Warcraft film, preferably based off of either Tides of Darkness or The Last Guardian.



Mass Effect is happening.


I also heard rumors about an anime Mass Effect film.


----------



## Jing (Jul 6, 2011)

Shade said:


> To everyone who wants a The Giver movie, it's happening:
> 
> I'd like to see them tackle the Tales of the Otori series, if not through film, then a TV series.



Well now that I think about it, I feel like it might do better as a mini-series. Cause I dont really want them to cram the whole book in like 2 hours. They should take the time to touch upon Jonas getting used to all these emotions and what not. 

Then there are two other books after The Giver that form some sort of trilogy from what I read.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 6, 2011)

Always thought that Zelazny's _Chronicles of Amber_, if done properly, would make excellent movies.  Also the first few offerings of Michael Moorcock's _Elric_ series would be killer.  I had heard rumors of the latter being adapted, but it seems that it never took off.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 6, 2011)

A beast wars trilogy Metal gear solid did right God of War trilogy Devil May Cry and Teen Titans are some I'd like to see.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2013)

A trilogy of Courtney Crumrin films would be awesome.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 8, 2013)

Dark Angel Saga from Uncanny X-Force. Not produced by Fox but rather Marvel Studios.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 8, 2013)

I think _South of the Border, West of the Sun _ could be a very nice movie.
Also _Blueberry_ and _Alack Sinner_ movies would be nice, also _The Metabarons_ could make a very awesome series of movies, though the chances of it getting the the budget it would need are ridiculously low.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2013)

_The Gentlemen Bastards_ could be crazy good if done well and I would love to see it adapted into something. 

Honestly I would like to see most of the fantasy books I have read adapted if they could be done well but the "if" is always so huge it makes me worry. But the one above would probably be my most anticipated.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2013)

> I think South of the Border, West of the Sun could be a very nice movie.



I agree. Much more so than his other books. I mean i love Kafka but that would make a much better tv series.


----------



## Slice (Dec 9, 2013)

Saw the topic and wanted to say the first half of "The Dark Tower" - then i opened the thread and realized i already said that two years ago. 

Something i would really like to see on the big screen would be an adaption of "Planet Hulk". The recent success of comic movies and the available special effects could make it happen.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 9, 2013)

I honestly would like to see more anime made into Hollywood blockbusters.

We know Dragonball turned into a huge flop. Akira is being made...with trouble I think. Battle Angel Alita at least has the potential to be epic because of James Cameron. Avatar the Last Airbender wasn't that bad.

I honestly would LOVE to see a Zelda : Ocarina of Time movie. League of Legends would be nice too.

Animes with huge potential as movies :

Shingeki no Kyojin
Inuyasha
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Dragonballz 
Sword Art Online

Nintendo should just make their own Zelda movie, seriously though. I really wanted a Zelda movie.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2013)

Dragon Ball Z wouldn't make a good film.


----------



## Batman4Life (Dec 9, 2013)

Id love to see a Legend of Korra film, i think ot could do a lot better than The Last Airbender 

I would also like to see a Static Shock film in the future and would be amazing, possbily Jaden smith play the role?


----------



## Jena (Dec 9, 2013)

A version of Queen of the Damned that doesn't suck.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 9, 2013)

that would mean the book doesn't suck


----------



## Jena (Dec 9, 2013)

Parallax said:


> that would mean the book doesn't suck


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 13, 2013)

Neill Blomkamp's 'Halo.'

Chris Cunningham's 'Neuromancer.'

James Cameron's 'Battle Angel.'

Alejandro Jodorowsky's 'Dune.'


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2013)

Ubik or maybe Man in the High Castle.


----------



## Batman4Life (Dec 14, 2013)

A new power rangers movie would be awesome too, but have it be more pg13. Sorta like an Iron man meets transformers kinda thing


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

books:
- Foundation series by Isaac Asimov
- The End of Eternity by Isaac Asimov
- The Master and Margarita by Mikhail Bulgakov
- Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman (another one)
- The Cellist of Sarajevo by Steven Galloway
- Still Alice by Lisa Genova
- Neuromancer by William Gibson
- Finnegan's Wake by James Joyce (imagine it -- can you?)
- From the Mixed-Up Files of Mrs. Basil E. Frankweiler by E. L. Konigsburg
- The Left Hand of Darkness by Ursula K. Le Guin
- Island of the Blue Dolphins by Scott O'Dell
- In Search of Lost Time stories by Marcel Proust
- The Luzhin Defense by Vladmir Nabokov
- Ada, or Ardor by Vladimir Nabokov
- The Terminal Experiment by Robert J. Sawyer
- WWW trilogy by Robert J. Sawyer
- The Future Eve by Auguste Villiers de l'Isle-Adam
- The Chrysalids by John Wydham

comics:
- American Vampire
- Annihilation + cosmic Marvel
- Astro City
- The Authority (Millar + Ellis)
- Black Hole
- The Boys
- Crisis on Infinite Earths
- JLA/Avengers
- Journey into Mystery (Gillen)
- Kabuki series
- Lucifer series
- Planetary
- Sinestro Corps War
- Top 10
- The Punisher MAX (Ennis + Aaron)
- The Sandman series
- The Unwritten series
- Thor: The God of Thunder (Aaron)
- Transmetropolitan
- Ultimates (Millar)
- every horror manga of Junji Ito

anime:
- Baccano! + Durarara!!
- Cowboy Bebop
- Ghost in the Shell

cartoons:
- The Magic School Bus

video games:
- Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic (I & II)


----------

